# Fat Male CT is not tending the nest after breeding, should Iremove him?



## ReneeB (Oct 10, 2010)

This is my first time trying to raise Betta eggs (hopefully fry). I'm very glad this finally happened she was VERY egg bound. She looks sooo much better. 

The "big moment" was early night. It was classic, both looked and helped put the eggs into the nest after each embrace. She was not eating them, however, _HE _looks very fat. I did see him spitting some eggs back into the nest. 

I removed her after 3 or so hours and fed her. She was darting away from him. He has not done anything with the nest since. He is not hanging out under it, or blowing more bubbles. There are some eggs in the nest that I can see. I read he should hang out under it. It is a heated 1.5 gallon acrylic tank with acrylic lid. I have about 5 inches of water in it. I have the filter shut off and have left the light on since yesterday. The tank is square and he is usually hanging out on the opposite side from the nest. I had put a small square of bubble wrap in there and he added lots of bubbles to it. He swims around, not looking it at. Here is a photo of the nest and his belly. 










His big belly was not there prior to being in the breeding tank. They had been in there for a day and a half. I have not fed him while he's been in there. This morning his belly is still big, and there are two poos at the bottom of the tank. They are an odd white and look to have eggs in it. 

I'm not sure if I should remove him? I didn't know since he did eat some, would the fry have a better chance if he was not in there? If they fell would they still develop?

Thanks!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you know how to artificial hatch? If not Here's how to:

Take a small clear container put the bubble nest in with the eggs fill the container 4 cm. of water and put 1 cm. of water in every otherday and raise them like you would with the father. Feed them regulary and put them in a bigger tank at 1 1/2 weeks old.

Tell me if this helped I hope your fry live.


----------



## ReneeB (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks! I was concerned about leaving him in there since he clearly "forgot" to spit some out. 

Should I drain the water down so the container won't float and keep it in the tank to keep it warm? Should I cover it with anything? The tank has an acrylic lid with. I have a heater at the bottom of the tank now. I'm in Northern Illinois with a high of 17 outside. I keep the house at 64 or degrees. We have the old fashion boiler and radiator heat. I can't regulate the settings thou if I put the container on top. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Your welcome I always want to be a help,

Do you have a heater mat used for heating things up like sick animals? You should keep it at 79 degrees and you should close your door to also keep in the heat and I wouldn't be concerned about the container floating it depends on what your using plastic,glass ect.? I wouldn't put the top on. try insulating your container with foam or newspaper to trap in more heat from escaping. Try keeping it close to your radiator heater if your using plastic don't let it melt though


----------



## ReneeB (Oct 10, 2010)

Do I still keep a light above it for 24 hours? 

Thanks again. I was worried he was just going to keep going back to the "buffet" I can still see some eggs in there. 

This is going to be a difficult task, I'll do a yoga session so I can move with steady hands


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

You don't have to but if it's not a ultra violet light the eggs might hatch faster but the water might evaporate sooner


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A 1.5 gallon is too small to raise fry in. A spawning tank needs to be 10 gallons or larger and should be heated.


----------



## leeb62 (Oct 22, 2010)

You can cover your tank with a big plastic big but so it will keep in the moisture. If you decide to remove the male you can just put in a airtsone and tie a knot in the line to make less bubble and leave it on. That was how i hatch mine without the dad.


----------

